# New wine racks



## chefken (May 27, 2014)

The first image is newly built not painted 150 bottle wine rack using 2/3 of a goat panel.
Image two is a 72 bottle rack using most of the balance of the goat panel, and the third is the finished product, painted and mostly filled in my cooler.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 27, 2014)

Great job. How did you secure the panel to the 1 by's?


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 27, 2014)

Nice cooler/racks. Welcome to Winemakingtalk!


----------



## chefken (May 27, 2014)

The larger rack I cut the goat panel with 3/4" long spikes and then drilled small holes in the 1x10 4 " apart top bottom and sides. the whole thing is fastened with two screws on top and two on the bottom. The smaller one I thought it might be easier to take a 1/4" router and run a channel top, bottom and sides and this turned out to be much more difficult.


----------



## cimbaliw (May 27, 2014)

Muy bueno chef. I had an out of work friend weld up a 7ft x 4ft goat fence rack with a 240 bottle capacity. It's been a welcome addition. I mounted it to the wall in "portrait" orientation. I use the bottom half is for storing filled bottles. The upper half is used for final drying and sorting cleaned bottles.


----------

